# Terminator 6: Arnold Schwarzenegger zeigt sich mit interessantem Look



## Darkmoon76 (15. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator 6: Arnold Schwarzenegger zeigt sich mit interessantem Look* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator 6: Arnold Schwarzenegger zeigt sich mit interessantem Look*


----------



## Gemar (15. August 2018)

Oder er hat sich seit 3 Tagen einfach nicht rasiert.


----------



## AdamJenson (16. August 2018)

Schaut man Arnie und Sarah Connor an wird das eine Senioren Veranstaltung. Bin gespannt darauf. Könnte echt lustig werden.


----------



## Worrel (16. August 2018)

Ähm ... das ist doch nur eine Trainingsaufnahme - was hat das mit dem Aussehen im Film zu tun?


----------



## Rabowke (16. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm ... das ist doch nur eine Trainingsaufnahme - was hat das mit dem Aussehen im Film zu tun?


... nichts. 

Mir war es nur zu do .. äh ... suspekt genau das zu schreiben, was du getan hast.


----------



## Worrel (16. August 2018)

Fragen stellen ist nicht do... suspekt.


----------



## Rabowke (16. August 2018)

Wir beide wissen aber, dass es sich bei dieser Frage um eine rhetorische Frage handelt ...


----------



## Exar-K (16. August 2018)

Arnie trägt doch schon länger einen Bart, das hat mit dem Film nix zu tun.

Eine Frage stellt sich mir aber, ist das links neben Linda Hamilton ein Mann oder eine Frau?


----------



## Frullo (16. August 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Arnie trägt doch schon länger einen Bart, das hat mit dem Film nix zu tun.
> 
> Eine Frage stellt sich mir aber, ist das links neben Linda Hamilton ein Mann oder eine Frau?



Also wirklich, wieso muss man gleich jede Person uuuuunbedingt einem Geschlecht zuordnen?


----------



## stevem (16. August 2018)

Das bild sieht voll danach aus als ob der Film von The Asylum produziert wird .... also ich mache auf jeden Fall einen Bogen um den Film, das Bild verrät mir jetzt schon dass der Film nichts gescheites sein wird ....


----------



## FalloutEffect (16. August 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Eine Frage stellt sich mir aber, ist das links neben Linda Hamilton ein Mann oder eine Frau?



Exakt die gleiche Frage habe ich mir gerade auch gestellt. 

Ich finde diesen Film total überflüssig. Es ist zwar nett das Arnie und Hamilton dabei sein, aber was ist mit Furlong aka John Connor? Übernimmt jetzt jemand anders seinen Part? Und die letzten drei Teile einfach so ignorieren.... die haben leicht Sagen. Gerade der letzte Teil hat sich mit seiner wirren Handlung in mein Gedächtnis gebrannt.


----------



## Drake802 (16. August 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Eine Frage stellt sich mir aber, ist das links neben Linda Hamilton ein Mann oder eine Frau?


Ist doch heute normal das Milchbubies/Halbkinder in die Rollen von Kämpfenden Helden gesteckt werden. Quasi als Anti-Held.




FalloutEffect schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen Film total überflüssig. Es ist zwar nett das Arnie und Hamilton dabei sein, aber was ist mit Furlong aka John Connor? Übernimmt jetzt jemand anders seinen Part? Und die letzten drei Teile einfach so ignorieren.... die haben leicht Sagen. Gerade der letzte Teil hat sich mit seiner wirren Handlung in mein Gedächtnis gebrannt.



Ich tippe mal das der Milchbubi links neben Hamilton Jon Connor sein soll. Ich finde es auch blöd das alle Filme ab dem 2ten Ignoriert werden sollen. 
Ich werde ihn mir mal anschauen wenn er als Stream verfügbar ist. Da der Streifen nach einem Kassen-Flop aussieht muss das gar nicht mal so lange dauern


----------



## Rabowke (16. August 2018)

FalloutEffect schrieb:


> [...]aber was ist mit Furlong aka John Connor? Übernimmt jetzt jemand anders seinen Part? [...]


... hast du Furlong aktuell mal gesehen? Der Typ ist leider ziemlich von der Spur abgekommen, jahrelanger harter Drogen- & Alkoholkonsum. Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand mit dem Typen freiwillig arbeiten möchte ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... hast du Furlong aktuell mal gesehen? Der Typ ist leider ziemlich von der Spur abgekommen, jahrelanger harter Drogen- & Alkoholkonsum. Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand mit dem Typen freiwillig arbeiten möchte ...


Uff! Der ist ja aufgegangen wie ein Hefekuchen. [emoji55]


----------



## Rabowke (16. August 2018)

Ich glaub das wäre das kleinste Problem, ein wenig im Fitnessstudio mit Arnie und gut ist, aber der Rest wird sicherlich nicht mehr soooo brauchbar sein für eine Hauptrolle in einem Blockbuster.


----------



## Frullo (16. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaub das wäre das kleinste Problem, ein wenig im Fitnessstudio mit Arnie und gut ist, aber der Rest wird sicherlich nicht mehr soooo brauchbar sein für eine Hauptrolle in einem Blockbuster.



Naja, gemäss Wikipedia ist er ja durchaus noch fleissig im Film-Business tätig: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Furlong

Aber ja, in den heutigen "Ein-Shitstorm-gleich-Karriere-Futsch"-Zeiten wäre er womöglich in gewissen Produktionen tatsächlich nicht tragbar...


----------



## Spassbremse (16. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... hast du Furlong aktuell mal gesehen? Der Typ ist leider ziemlich von der Spur abgekommen, jahrelanger harter Drogen- & Alkoholkonsum. Ich glaube kaum, dass jemand mit dem Typen freiwillig arbeiten möchte ...



Du meine Güte, der Kerl ist kein Jahr älter als ich, sieht aber ca. 20 Jahre älter aus...


----------

